# How much spindle travel needed?



## MarkRyan (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm looking at getting a table top drill press and I'm a bit perplexed abouthow much spindle travel I need.  I know 2 inches isn't enough, but how much do I need?  What is the longest pen, the Polaris?

I've been using my ShopSmith in horizontal mode, and I'm not the happiest with it.  I found  Roybi drill press at Home Depot with 3.25 spindle travel, but it is $149 and I was hoping for under $100.

I've read the posts here about spindle travel, but no one ever mentioned what is exactly needed, plus most directions I've read don't tell how long the tubes are.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## reed43 (Jun 10, 2006)

From what I have seen the 3.25 is about what mose turners use.


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have just been through this same problem myself after finally deciding the my 2" drill was just not to my liking.  The Ryobi was the unit I settled on and had a trip planned to the BIG ORANGE to pick one up when I happened across a an eBay deal for a HF DP.  The seller was only 25 miles from home so I didn't have to pay for shipping.....which would have been a bear......weighs on the order of 100 lbs.  This is a HD DP with a 3/4 HP motor and 16 speeds.....somewhat more expensive that the Ryobi; but if you wait for one of the HF 20% coupons....which show up pretty regularly.....and have a store close by, I think it is a better deal.   Here is a link so you can see what I am talking about:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38142


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 10, 2006)

You didn't ask, but that has never stopped me from offering an opinion.....[]
Suggest you reconsider the table/bench top press. My Grizzly is a fine drill press but I made an error in judgement by buying the bench top model instead of floor model. The floor models are much more versitile. With Grizzly the extra cost was only about $20.00. In fact, I'm considering buying the same model in a floor version and selling this one.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm with Frank,  The floor model is a better option.  You can buy or build a jig/vise the hold the blanks and drill them through in one setup.  I too bought a bench model & I use it solely for my end mills.


----------



## woodwish (Jun 10, 2006)

I now use a floor model with 3.25" travel and it has done every pen I have tried to drill in one step.  Although I used a 2" travel on a cheapo bench model for a long time, usually have to raise the table after I drilled as fas as it would go.  I think 3.25" is about the standard for most floor models, most bench models seem to be about 2" max.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 11, 2006)

Just my input here. I just returned a Craftsman 10" drill. Steer clear, it is serious junk. That said, so far the 12" one is fairly impressive. Mine is rock solid (for now) and has a great keyless chuck. I was rather taken back with the quaility of the chuck to be honest. It also has a goose neck lamp bolted to the side which can come in handy. Mine has just a little over 2 1/4" This works well as the slimlines & cigars can be done without moving the blank up. (although the bit has to be pretty much on the blank to start drilling)


----------



## Pipes (Jun 12, 2006)

I bought the Hitachi at Lowes with the 3 1/4" quill travel and its a great drillpress IMO but its about double your budget at I think I got it for 200 bucks on sale ....  But no matter what you do IF you can buy a floor model !!!






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 12, 2006)

I use a 2 1/2 travel model I had gotten free. If I were to have to buy a drill press, I would go with a Griz full sized one.  If you cannot possibly go over 100 bucks  and have to get the 2 1/2 model, no big deal, I drill  the two inches, slide the blank up the bit and slip a piece of plywood under my vice and finish the hole.   Haven't really had any problems. 
Good luck, its always funn to buy new tools
Gary


----------



## Dario (Jun 12, 2006)

We all want the best but being on a tight budget and needing a DP right away, I got the Delta table top with 2-1/2" quill travel.  There are days that I regret getting it but it serves the purpose and drilling will just take a few seconds longer.

It is a GIANT leap from my old DP...which uses a handrill [][V].  It did serve me well for more than a year and got me started [].


----------

